
Are Internet Explorer users dumb? - CNN - ronhipp
http://articles.cnn.com/2011-07-29/tech/internet.explorer.dumb_1_browser-users-of-internet-explorer-google-s-chrome?_s=PM:TECH
======
brackin
There's probably a correlation between intelligence and technical skill (using
a computer), if you're intelligent you've got a higher chance of actually
learning how it works or picking it up faster.

Many of those which are intelligent and technically challenged are just less
likely to rely on a computer. So if you don't understand how to use your
computer efficiently you would just use the browser which comes with it. To
you there aren't any other choices, Internet Explorer is just 'How I get on
Facebook and my AOL Mail'.

How can people be expected to know they need to upgrade to Windows 7 or
Internet Explorer 10 without either doing some research, being told by a
technical friend/family member or reading about it.

------
pilgrim689
No.

Do people with a lower IQ tend to not think about changing the default
software provided? Yes.

------
edge17
Is the title of this article link bait? Yes.

